# AS511-Kommunikation mit einer WAGO-TTY-Schnittstellenkarte 750-651



## ERGOLI (3 Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für den Datenaustausch zwischen Simatic-S5-Steuerungen und Wago-Controllern. Wago bietet dafür allerdings keine Bibliothek an und meine Möglichkeiten reichen nicht aus, um selbst zum Ziel zu gelangen. Hintergrund ist vor allem der Ersatz alter Bediengeräte an Anlagen, an denen mehrere Bedienpulte im Einsatz sind. (Ebelt, Lauer etc.) Hoffe, auf diesem Weg jemanden zu finden, der so etwas schon mal umgesetzt hat und weiterhelfen kann.
Reinhard


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 Mai 2017)

Wago hat meines wissens nach nur eine Bibliothek für RK512. Dafür braucht es auf Seite der S5 allerdings einen CP. 

Es gibt jedoch eine Bibliothek um über Ethernet mit einer S7 zu kommunizieren (WagoLibDB), da bräuchtest du auf der S5 ein S5-LAN, das lässt sich wie eine S7 ansprechen.


----------



## ERGOLI (3 Mai 2017)

Danke! Sehr interessante Idee, habe so ein S5-LAN, probiere ich aus. Bin sehr gespannt, wie das funktioniert.


----------



## ERGOLI (4 Mai 2017)

Hm; funktioniert leider nicht. Der Reihe nach:
S5-LAN an 95U, IP eingestellt und geprüft; DB6 im AG, AG in RUN; Wago 750-8202 mit leicht geändertem Beispielprojekt (siehe Foto);
nach Setzen Execute Fehlermeldung "Error TCP Client->32774" / keine Daten übertragen. Lesen führt zum gleichen Fehler.
Sicher, daß das mit der S5 funktioniert/funktionieren kann? Beste Grüße!


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 Mai 2017)

Hast du mal versucht den Tsap zu ändern?


----------



## ERGOLI (5 Mai 2017)

Moin! Ja, gleicher Fehler nach kurzer Unterhaltung ->32774.


----------



## ERGOLI (9 Mai 2017)

Zwischenstand zur Kenntnis für andere Anwender: 
Habe Kontakt zu Process-Informatik aufgenommen; Port muß auf 102 eingestellt werden.  
Und man benötigt nicht das S5-LAN-Modul, sondern für S7-TCPIP-Datenübertragung das S5-LAN++-Modul, das kann diese Kommunikation unterstützen. 
Process-Informatik rüstet das S5-LAN auf S5-LAN++ hoch. Die Hochrüstung beinhaltet eine Prüfung der Hardware sowie Hardware-Updates und die Firmware selbst und kostet 78 Euro.


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 Mai 2017)

Sehr gut, dann brauche ich das ja hier bei mir nicht mehr testen...


----------



## ERGOLI (9 Mai 2017)

Abwarten! Das dauert ein paar Tage, bis das Modul wieder hier ist. Wer weiß, ob dann alles reibungslos funktioniert...
Werde Ergebnisse mitteilen.


----------



## ERGOLI (20 Juni 2017)

S5-LAN++ endlich eingetroffen; Datenübertragung funktioniert. Vielen Dank!


----------

